# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Высокие технологии  >  Мозг вместо мышки

## akok

*Нейронный ввод позволить управлять компьютерными устройствами силой мысли*

Мэтт Хэмблен, Computerworld, США 

Забудьте о клавиатурах, сенсорных экранах, кнопках и даже о голосовых командах для управления сотовыми телефонами, компьютерами и игровыми приставками. 

Не исключено, что вскоре для этого будет достаточно одной мысли. Только подумайте о том или ином действии (например, о броске мяча) - и персонаж в игре его выполнит. 

Хотите позвонить лучшему другу? В будущем вам достаточно просто вспомнить номер, и ваш телефон его уже набирает. 

Кому-то может показаться, что время таких технологий наступит лет через двадцать, однако на прошлой неделе на конференции разработчиков игр Game Developers Conference в Сан-Франциско сразу несколько компании показали готовые продукты, которые поступят в продажу уже в текущем году. 

Между мозгом и приставкой 

Партнер корпорации IBM, компания Emotiv Systems, показала устройство "нейронного ввода", ориентированное на потребительский рынок. Это шлем под названием Emotiv EPOC. Надев его, пользователи смогут управлять компьютерными играми с помощью мыслей, мимики и эмоций, а не обычных манипуляторов. 

Компания NeuroSky недавно продемонстрировала шлем MindSet, который способен по беспроводному каналу связи передавать записи деятельности мозга в игровые приставки, компьютеры и сотовые телефоны. А на самой конференции она продемонстрировала прототип под названием Project Millenia - в ней в шлем встроены наушники для воспроизведения объемного звука. 

В IBM и Emotiv надеются, что технологии интерфейса "мозг-компьютер" (Brain Computer Interface, BCI), примененные в шлеме Emotiv EPOC, со временем заменят мыши, сенсорные экраны, клавиатуры и даже голосовые команды для управления компьютерами, наладонниками и другими устройствами. 

"Применение технологий BCI в потенциале является прорывом в разработке человеко-машинных интерфейсов, меняющим пространство возможностей не только для игр, но для самого способа взаимодействия человека с машиной", - говорится в заявлении вице-президента IBM по направлению "цифровой конвергенции" Пола Лидака. 

Методом проб и ошибок 

Шлем Emotiv EPOC поступит в продажу осенью по ориентировочной цене 300 долл., заявила компания Emotiv. Примерно столько же стоят игровые контроллеры старшего класса. 

Датчики, установленные в шлеме Emotiv, регистрируют электрические сигналы мозга и передают их по беспроводному каналу связи на частоте 2,4 ГГц в компьютер или игровой контроллер. При помощи технологий Emotiv сигнал обрабатывается и может служить для управления действиями или обликом персонажа игры. 

В январе, на демонстрации устройства на CES, пользователи впервые попробовали и научились управлять мимикой показанного на экране персонажа, двигая глазами влево и вправо. Даже просто мысленно представляя движение, они могли передвигать мячик на экране вверх, вниз, или крутить его в воздухе. Однако координация происходит вовсе не автоматически. Тогда представители Emotiv пояснили, что пользователю необходимо сначала обучить систему надежной интерпретации его сознательных мыслей. Обучение методом проб и ошибок занимает несколько минут, отметили в Emotiv. 

30 эмоций 

В настоящее время технологии Emotiv способны различать около 30 разнообразных эмоций, действий и выражений лица, от простейших - например, улыбки, которую воспроизводит лицо персонажа - до более сложных игровых действий, скажем, исчезновения объекта в игровом мире. Встроенный в шлем гироскоп позволяет контролировать движение камеры или указателя в игре с помощью движения головы. 

Компания планирует открыть программный интерфейс для сторонних разработчиков, чтобы нейротехнологии могли быть реализованы в самых разных приложениях. 

Хотя такие компании, как NeuroSky и EmSense, тоже разрабатывают подобные технологии, в Emotiv полагают, что партнерство с IBM дает им серьезное преимущество, заявила представитель компании. 

Цена на шлем NeuroSky MindSet пока не объявлена, но он уже доступен для реселлеров по оптовым заказам. Компания заключила партнерские соглашения с Sega Toys и Musinaut. Последняя компания занимается технологиями интерактивной музыки, дающими пользователю возможность с помощью собственных мыслей и эмоций указывать, какую музыку они хотят услышать в наушниках шлема. 

Компания EmSense, как говорится на ее сайте, предлагает технологию, ориентированную на запросы бизнеса. Она выпускает шлем, способный отслеживать нейрологические и физиологические параметры человека с целью измерения эффективности рекламы и политических выступлений.

Источник

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Зайцев Олег

Пока как-то не сильно верится ... Мне кажется, что имхо они почти наверняка фиксируют не активность мозга как таковую, а потенциалы в зоне лба и висков при помощи контактных дачиков. Откуда я это знаю - сам пробовал. Я пробовал больше года назад соорудить такую штуку, попытка была успешна и работала, но во первых напряжение мозгов для такого "управления мыслью" чем-то велико (мышом работать намного проще), а во вторых неоднозначно ... требуется довольно длительная тренировка. И в результате одно дело гонять мячик по экрану, задавая направление, а другое дело реально управлять ПК. И в третьих, как показал мой опыт - нужет устойчивый контакт шлем-голова, в моем случае это был медицинский датчик (липучая такая штука,внутри мягкий контакт с контактным гелем - кому делали хотеровское исследование, тот знает), контакт был отличным. А вот если не лепить ничего подобного, то точка контакта будет непостоянна, лоб будет потеть и т.п. - это внесет помехи...
Правильность моей идеи подтвердается косвенно текстом - двиганье глазами и напряжение мышц лба приводит к появлению тех самых потенциалов ...

----------

